# Tongue Jack Mod.



## mscott (Jul 8, 2005)

To start out... I'm not quite sure how to do this.... I am looking to you all for suggestions and information on how to proceed with this idea. I believe it could have potential for a Patent/Copyright. Maybe my idea is to high. Please let me know.

I am in unknown territory for myself....

I have created an adapter a drive for my cordless drill that operates the existing tongue jack. It involves removing the existing handle and replacing with a new drive mechanism. There is also a "bit" which is inserted into the cordless drill which turns the drive mechanism and also operates the stabilizing jacks at the corners of the trailer without changing bits.

It is only 2 pieces. One for the drill, and one that replaces the current handle in the jack. I have figured that I could make these drive mechanisms for many other jack manufactures. It is a relatively simple modification, and most any 12V or higher drill with a high and low range could operate it.

One of the other nice advantages from a typical power tongue jack is the 2 speeds. Once the WD is disconnected the trailer can be removed from the ball in only a few seconds.

I created this last fall and it has worked beautifully everytime. It would be MUCH less expensive than a power jack and faster. It also uses your existing manual jack.

I am curious what type of interest there is out there for this type of product. I am also wondering what type of price point people might be willing to pay. I have some ideas in mind. Is it a good idea or not. Both pieces are machined out of stainless steel on a lathe.

Any constructive help, information, and thoughts would be greatly appreciated.

TIA

Matt


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Hey Matt, good idea. Few thoughts for you though. This idea may have come up on other forums, not sure its patented or not a search would tell if it has. The reason I think it may have is that for many popup owners the use of an 18v cordless drill raises the roof of many a camper. One company makes adapters to the the various popups. I do recall one guy making something like this for a tongue jack, but honestly I don't recall the details. I think its well worth giving it a go, though before you go posting to much check on the patent process and get the ball rolling rather than giving the idea to someone that might know the process and work faster at it. Best of luck with the idea.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Guess we'd need to see a picture.

I had a simular "bit" for my DeWalt drill that would crank up my old Coleman Pop-up and the four corner stabilizers.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Yes we need some pics of this thing

Don


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Matt,

Nice of you to trust this sensitive bit of info with the forum. But to protect a possible patent, you may not want to post pics anywhere.

However, it sounds like you're on to something. I am fairly amazed that a cordless drill would have enough power density in its battery to operate a tongue jack. I can't say how much I'd pay without knowing performance details, such as how many times the tongue could be raised before the battery goes dead.

Good luck with this idea.









Bill


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

I am going to do something like this on my "next" TT. It has a hex shaped stabilizer type of corned jack though. The tongue jack is already powered!

Scott


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Great idea. I already use the drill concept for the stabilizers..never thought of it for the tongue. I have a piece of nylon that I will cut so it fits over the handle. My goal here is to give it try without removing the handle. Maybe I will put a torque wrench on it 1st to see what it actually takes to move the jack. I think the drill will raise and lower the tongue until the weight of the trailer is on it.









I guess we will wait and see. I should be able to give it a try by the weekend.

Thanks
Thor


----------

